# 2019 Tiguan SE Air Vent Control



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

I have a quick question if anyone has noticed the same thing on their 2018 or 2019 Tiguans. Air always comes out of my driver and passenger side dash vents even if I have the upper vent button turned off. For example, if I have the air set to only floor I still feel air coming out of my upper side vents. It seems the dash vent button only turns the center vents on and off. Is this considered normal?


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

That's how it is for me too. I just turn the vent dial so it's off when need be.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Sopey15 said:


> I have a quick question if anyone has noticed the same thing on their 2018 or 2019 Tiguans. Air always comes out of my driver and passenger side dash vents even if I have the upper vent button turned off. For example, if I have the air set to only floor I still feel air coming out of my upper side vents. It seems the dash vent button only turns the center vents on and off. Is this considered normal?


Do the outer vents have the shutoff "wheels" like the center ones?


----------



## blackfunk (Jul 11, 2012)

It's a German thing. Just about every German car I've ever owned does the same thing and the temperature is usually cooler than the other vents when the heat is turned on. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## logansvw2 (Nov 25, 2006)

On my 19 SEL HOT air comes out of center and both side vents while car is moving even with system turned off. I have to crack open the window on cool sunny days to let the heat out. I haven't tried closing all the vents yet but wonder where all that hot air will go if I do. Gonna talk to the dealer about this.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

logansvw2 said:


> On my 19 SEL HOT air comes out of center and both side vents while car is moving even with system turned off. I have to crack open the window on cool sunny days to let the heat out. I haven't tried closing all the vents yet but wonder where all that hot air will go if I do. Gonna talk to the dealer about this.


Have you heard of "air conditioning"? If you use the system properly, you can control the temperature of the air.


----------



## taylorb (Jul 23, 2012)

Every vehicle I have owned does this, I just close the vent if it is bothering me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

logansvw2 said:


> On my 19 SEL HOT air comes out of center and both side vents while car is moving even with system turned off. I have to crack open the window on cool sunny days to let the heat out. I haven't tried closing all the vents yet but wonder where all that hot air will go if I do. Gonna talk to the dealer about this.


The phenomenon of hot air coming out is worst after you turn off the car, let it sit for an hour and then come back, since now all the residual engine heat has heated up all the hvac plumbing. As outside air comes through the hvac plumbing, it heats up and gets blown in your face, even if the system is off.

The solution on VWs is that you also need to enable the recirc button while the system is off to fully close out any outside air, which is getting pushed into the system through ram effect while you drive. My BMW goes into recirc when the system is off, VW does not. Different philosophy, and I see pros and cons to each.


So yeah, enable recirc after you turn off the hvac the system to truly block the outside airflow (now slightly heated)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Andre VW said:


> ..... after you turn off the hvac the system....


Why would one ever turn off the system?


----------



## CraigH (Jul 22, 2018)

*Nothing New*



blackfunk said:


> It's a German thing. Just about every German car I've ever owned does the same thing and the temperature is usually cooler than the other vents when the heat is turned on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Not a particularly new phenomina - 1973 GM cars and trucks had the "feature". Then the wisdom was, IIRC, name flow-through ventation. Didn't like it then, don't like it now.

Also note the owne manual (at least for mine) cautions against long periods of recirculation.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

CraigH said:


> .....Also note the owne manual (at least for mine) cautions against long periods of recirculation.


So, you body doesn't need oxygen then?


----------

